# Pray for Paul George.



## Knick Killer

All we can do is pray he somehow finds a way to recover and return to being the star of the team. **** I feel sick to my stomache.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Adam

I'm sick of these shit tournaments. Why are we sending our players to these tourneys so they can risk injury? For what? If it's in Europe those guys just boo us, they don't cheer when we win, and they heckle and mock us if we lose.

It's not even good competition because every other country is so godawful. We don't need to prove we can beat the Gasol brothers. Send a U21 group or something, enough of this chest beating patriotism crap. I won't even watch this tournament.


----------



## Basel

Hoping for a speedy recovery for one of the NBA's best young players.


----------



## seifer0406

Adam said:


> I'm sick of these shit tournaments. Why are we sending our players to these tourneys so they can risk injury? For what? If it's in Europe those guys just boo us, they don't cheer when we win, and they heckle and mock us if we lose.
> 
> It's not even good competition because every other country is so godawful. We don't need to prove we can beat the Gasol brothers. Send a U21 group or something, enough of this chest beating patriotism crap. I won't even watch this tournament.


It's a freak injury. Players that don't go to these tournaments play in pick up games all over the places and I'm sure some of the courts that they play on are even worse than the one PG got injured. Unless you want the players to stay home and not do anything for the entire off season these things will likely still happen with or without international competition.


----------



## R-Star

****........


Get better P-Gangster. This is horrible news.


----------



## Dornado

I hope he can recover... modern medical science is pretty incredible. As a Bulls fan I know that sick feeling you get in the pit of your stomach when your franchise guy goes down, Pacers fans have my sympathy.


----------



## yodurk

seifer0406 said:


> It's a freak injury. Players that don't go to these tournaments play in pick up games all over the places and I'm sure some of the courts that they play on are even worse than the one PG got injured. Unless you want the players to stay home and not do anything for the entire off season these things will likely still happen with or without international competition.


I agree, his foot just happened to land in the wrong spot at the wrong time; it was a 1 in a million angle. USA basketball actually has a pretty clean record of keeping players healthy.

I feel bad for George and for the Pacers, you just hate to see this happen to anyone. This knocks him out for the entire upcoming season, but hopefully will be good to go for training camp the following season. Kevin Ware actually bounced back really quickly from a physical standpoint, back in like 6-8 months. Bones heal faster than ligaments, so hopefully there was no ligament damage and it was just a clean fracture of the bone.


----------



## yodurk

Just googled and looks like George's surgery went well, there was no other damage beyond the bone fracture. That is really great news for Pacer fans, I think technically speaking this is less severe than an ACL tear in terms of recovery/rehab since bones heal so quickly (though visually it was more difficult to watch than most ACL tears). The outlook for a full recovery sounds promising, at least from a physical standpoint. George is tough mentally so I predict he will return to 100% in the long haul. 

Pacers are going to have a rough 2014-15 season it seems, but silver lining is, you guys may be positioned to get a high draft pick next summer to pair with PG once he returns.


----------



## R-Star

yodurk said:


> Just googled and looks like George's surgery went well, there was no other damage beyond the bone fracture. That is really great news for Pacer fans, I think technically speaking this is less severe than an ACL tear in terms of recovery/rehab since bones heal so quickly (though visually it was more difficult to watch than most ACL tears). The outlook for a full recovery sounds promising, at least from a physical standpoint. George is tough mentally so I predict he will return to 100% in the long haul.
> 
> Pacers are going to have a rough 2014-15 season it seems, but silver lining is, you guys may be positioned to get a high draft pick next summer to pair with PG once he returns.


I think we'll still try to fight for a low playoff seed, which really sucks since stinking it up and getting a lotto pick would be nice after losing Lance.


----------



## e-monk

this sucks, sorry pacer fans - no one benefits when the league loses a good player


----------



## seifer0406

I think for the Pacers to miss the playoffs they only have to move 1 of David West or George Hill. There isn't much talent outside of Hibbert/West/Hill.


----------



## Knick Killer

Dornado said:


> I hope he can recover... modern medical science is pretty incredible. As a Bulls fan I know that sick feeling you get in the pit of your stomach when your franchise guy goes down, Pacers fans have my sympathy.



I figured if any fan base would be sympathetic towards us, it would be Bulls fans. I ****ing hate the Bulls but as a fan of basketball it is a damn shame we missed out on two years of Derrick Rose. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Knick Killer

Cavs
Bulls
Raptors
Heat
Nets
Hawks
Wizards
Hornets

I'd put all 8 of those East teams above Indiana right now. Hill, West and Hibbert is a solid trio but outside of those three there really isn't any talent. Solomon Hill and Rudez will have to play above expectations for this team to have a chance at going anywhere. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ATLien

Knick Killer said:


> Cavs
> Bulls
> Raptors
> Heat
> Nets
> Hawks
> Wizards
> Hornets
> 
> I'd put all 8 of those East teams above Indiana right now. Hill, West and Hibbert is a solid trio but outside of those three there really isn't any talent. Solomon Hill and Rudez will have to play above expectations for this team to have a chance at going anywhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Pacers will be competitive. I can't see them completely falling off because they play good defense, but where is the scoring going to come from? Could be some ugly basketball. Also is it just me or can anyone make the ECF? Chicago and Cleveland should be the favorites, but if I am Washington or Charlotte I am not afraid of them in a 7 game series


----------



## Knick Killer

ATLien said:


> Pacers will be competitive. I can't see them completely falling off because they play good defense, but where is the scoring going to come from? Could be some ugly basketball. Also is it just me or can anyone make the ECF? Chicago and Cleveland should be the favorites, but if I am Washington or Charlotte I am not afraid of them in a 7 game series



Nobody is going to give them any love, but don't forget about the Raptors. Wouldn't surprise me one bit to see them make the ECF. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## yodurk

R-Star said:


> I think we'll still try to fight for a low playoff seed, which really sucks since stinking it up and getting a lotto pick would be nice after losing Lance.


Yeah I hear ya...welcome to the world of Bulls fans the past 2 seasons. A perpetual debate of "to tank or not to tank".


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/495733191466967041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/495733348568805376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/495733779466448896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/495734184321613825

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/495734356703326208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/495734753245413376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/495735005159489537

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/495735600469663744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/495735676654993409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/495735744514646017


----------



## clownskull

Adam said:


> I'm sick of these shit tournaments. Why are we sending our players to these tourneys so they can risk injury? For what? If it's in Europe those guys just boo us, they don't cheer when we win, and they heckle and mock us if we lose.
> 
> It's not even good competition because every other country is so godawful. We don't need to prove we can beat the Gasol brothers. Send a U21 group or something, enough of this chest beating patriotism crap. I won't even watch this tournament.


i remember the 2003 wbc's in indy. we sent reggie and j.o.
they BOTH got hurt pretty bad. in fact, reggie needed surgery the year after to repair his ankle as it never healed correctly during the 2003-04 season.
i get that it's an honor etc. but frankly, i would rather see other team's players take the risk. heck, i don't even want them in the all star game. i think you could still win even if you used some more role player types. but a u21 group I'm afraid would get killed. college guys are no longer a match for the seasoned foreign players.


----------



## clownskull

R-Star said:


> I think we'll still try to fight for a low playoff seed, which really sucks since stinking it up and getting a lotto pick would be nice after losing Lance.


i agree. this season is already lost. i hope we don't make the playoffs. of course the motto is never quitting etc. but i don't want to see them make a 7-8 seed and likely get swept- that is simply pointless.
we need to get a good pick.


----------



## Adam

clownskull said:


> i remember the 2003 wbc's in indy. we sent reggie and j.o.
> they BOTH got hurt pretty bad. in fact, reggie needed surgery the year after to repair his ankle as it never healed correctly during the 2003-04 season.
> i get that it's an honor etc. but frankly, i would rather see other team's players take the risk. heck, i don't even want them in the all star game. i think you could still win even if you used some more role player types. but a u21 group I'm afraid would get killed. college guys are no longer a match for the seasoned foreign players.


Who cares about winning FIBA's tournament? It's meaningless. I don't care if we send college kids that lose.


----------



## BlakeJesus

> LeBron James - Yesterday
> Hurt my stomach the moment I heard the news! I didn't want to believe it. Man I need u out there bro! Get well and have a speedy recovery PG24! #youngking #StriveForGreatness


----------



## clownskull

Adam said:


> Who cares about winning FIBA's tournament? It's meaningless. I don't care if we send college kids that lose.


i want to see america win the international tournaments. but i don't want any more pacers playing.
we have sent 3 guys in the last 11 years and they all got hurt badly.
no more.


----------

